# Junction box for extending feeder to move main panel



## jar546 (Nov 3, 2019)

For a Level 2 renovation of a condo in a type II building they moved some walls and now the main panel requires a junction box that transitions from EMT that was using the EMT as the equipment grounding conductor EGC.  In order to extend it they P-Tapped the 3 conductors and added a bonding bushing to the EMT entering the PVC JB in order to provide the continuance of the EGC to the new/moved main panel.  Again, this is a feeder to a main panel, not service conductors.  Thoughts other than an access panel in the middle of the ceiling?


----------



## chris kennedy (Nov 3, 2019)

What size conduit?
What size wire?


----------



## jar546 (Nov 3, 2019)

chris kennedy said:


> What size conduit?
> What size wire?



1-1/2"
#4cu


----------



## chris kennedy (Nov 3, 2019)

jar546 said:


> 1-1/2"
> #4cu



So those conduit entry's  are 9" apart?


----------



## jar546 (Nov 3, 2019)

chris kennedy said:


> So those conduit entry's  are 9" apart?



Oh, the ground is #4, the ungrounded feeder and grounded conductors are 2/0


----------



## chris kennedy (Nov 3, 2019)

That box doesn't look like it meets the requirements of 314.28.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 3, 2019)

chris kennedy said:


> That box doesn't look like it meets the requirements of 314.28.



Well that was quick.... LOL.
You are correct, it does not.  I think the owner won't be happy either about 314.29.  They should have pulled a new feeder with a ground.  Who wants a big access panel in the middle of a ceiling anyway?


----------



## steveray (Nov 4, 2019)

Is the PVC conduit allowed to support the box?


----------



## jar546 (Nov 4, 2019)

steveray said:


> Is the PVC conduit allowed to support the box?


Absolutely not.  The box will be getting changed anyway.


----------



## e hilton (Nov 4, 2019)

steveray said:


> Is the PVC conduit allowed to support the box?


You think maybe the can is screwed to the metal studs on both sides?


----------



## steveray (Nov 4, 2019)

e hilton said:


> You think maybe the can is screwed to the metal studs on both sides?



J-box, not the panel...


----------



## e hilton (Nov 4, 2019)

steveray said:


> J-box, not the panel...


Right.  Ok, looking at the original picture, no screws visible, I’m guessing the jbox is held tight to the ceiling by the nut on the embedded conduit.  So the horizontal conduit is supported by the shims on the ceiling framing.  Very professional.


----------



## steveray (Nov 4, 2019)

Conduit generally cannot be the sole support for a box....


----------



## e hilton (Nov 4, 2019)

steveray said:


> Conduit generally cannot be the sole support for a box....


No, its ok, the shims will hold it up.  Really.  We always do it that way.


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 5, 2019)

Doing it "always"  doesn't always make it right.


----------

